# Golden Gate Bridge Update



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Went across the bridge this afternoon, and things have changed (mostly for the better). The west sidewalk (ocean side) is now open for bikes, and not just during afternoon rush hour and weekends, as before. But now 24 hours.

This is because the east sidewalk (SF side) is closed on the north end of the bridge, so there is no way to use that sidewalk to go all the way across the bridge. Doesn't seem like the signs are working, as I saw many cyclists riding on that side (and not just tourists). DON'T GO ON THE SF SIDE IF YOU ARE TRYING TO CROSS BETWEEN SF AND MARIN!

Downside to the west side is that they are still doing work on the cables at center span. When I arrived (at about 2 or 2:30), there was a flag man who was stopping the bike traffic. Not sure if he was forcing people to walk, just stopping to let one of those go carts they use go through, or was doing one way traffic control, as a few minutes after I stopped, the workers all walked down, and the entire crew (flag man also) shut down and headed back to the shop, sending it back to just some signs telling you to walk (which most everyone biked right past).

Definitely much better than when we had to fight the tourists on the east side!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention about walkers on the west sidewalk. The signs all say no, but I saw many looking at the entrance (many more than usual) with thoughts of crossing. Only saw 1 actually doing it. Guess this isn't a big surprise, as there is no way for someone on foot to cross the bridge legally now.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Give yourself some extra time when crossing the bridge before dawn. They have guards on both side with keys to unlock the gates and they seem prone to wandering off. Had to wait a good 5 minutes on the Marin side this morning.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

It's great to have the west deck back again. I wont miss the afternoon game of tourist pinball. I saw a few walking across on Tuesday night but they seemed to know they were in the wrong and stayed on the rail.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I was so excited on 9/10 that I got up early to cross the bridge for the Marin Headlands.

It was very wet out and extremely windy. Getting around the 2 towers was incredibly scary with wind gusts that stopped me dead. On the way back, I came upon some cyclists and one guy cautioned me to take it easy as the tower was "wicked bad".

It was so windy that I was leaning to the west to keep my balance. I was afraid each time I went over those little metal access panels that my front end would wash out, so I kept the pace real slow.

Even though it wasn't the best trip I've had over the bridge, it was great to have the chance again.

The road up Conzelman is very nice and new now. Well worth the wait.

Does anyone know when the descent down from Hawk Hill is going to open up again? I usually loop out and come back up McCullough.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I talked to a laborer at the top top of Hawk Hill and he relayed to me that they are working on paving two parking lots down below, but keep running into erosion control issues. While we were chatting, the project estimator showed up and the laborer said "Uh, oh". Apparently he only shows up when someone effs up or they hit a snag.

Could be several more weeks (months?) on that one, but he said their _aim_ was to be open for Fleet Week, first week in October. We'll see.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, further update. They only seem to make you walk past the construction at center span when there are workers or buggies in the middle.

The one way road descent from Hawk Hill appears to be open to cars, but they have a sign at the top saying no bikes. No workers or guards there when I got there this morning, but I was only doing a quick ride, so I didn't consider going down to check it out.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I would urge caution going the one way route from Hawk Hill just yet. Since they are paving two parking lots, I wouldn't be surprised if there's still a lot of aggregate base (pea gravel) loosely scattered along the road way. They may also be painting white crosswalks on the new asphalt. So yeah, be careful.


----------



## nobars (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree, use caution and give yourself extra time.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for updating and sharing all this info


----------



## sheltiefan (Feb 15, 2010)

Good info!


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone know if the one-way section of Conzulman Rd from Hawk Hill is open/safe for bikes yet? Considering going today.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

*Conzelman down still closed to bikes 10/16*

The one-way section of Conzelman down from Hawk Hill towards Point Bonita is still closed to bikes as of 10/16.

Bummer.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

The one way stretch of Cozelman from the top of Hawk Hill down was open when I went down it today.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*yay!*



singlespeed.org said:


> The one way stretch of Cozelman from the top of Hawk Hill down was open when I went down it today.


Thanks for the update singlespeed.

I just went 'round my go to loop for the first time in months and it was great.

There are a couple of spots on the one-way with gravel in the corners, so don't bomb it just yet. It also seems like a couple of the corners have been revised with a sharper turn.

Those granite chunks off to the right in the drainage kept me well away from cutting the apex on the decent from the top.

Like I said, it's good to have the Marin Headlands loop back.


----------

